# NxCooking.DLL error??????? Not a windows image?



## Eclip (Dec 4, 2006)

The application or DLL c:..Program Files..Ubisoft..Tom Clancs Rainbow 6 Vegas..Binaries..NxCooking.dll is not a valid windows image. Please check this against your installation diskette

What the hell is this???


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

Did you use a no-cd crack on this game?


----------



## Eclip (Dec 4, 2006)

A no cd crack? nope I have the CD, nm i fixed it, I had to make a new short cut and replace the .exe with a different one.


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

Reason I asked is that when I searched Google for that .dll file, there were a few posts related to no-cd cracks. These are illegal, and hence we could not have helped you if that was the case.

It's good to hear that you're not 'one of those people'. Cheers!


----------



## Eclip (Dec 4, 2006)

I know, I searched for it also and thats all that came up was warez sites and stuff like that, but its all fixed now.

BTW if anyone wants a review on the new Rainbow 6 Las Vegas, its worth the $50 if your computer can run it, the system req's are CRAZY!


----------

